# Cwc Diver



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm giving serious thought to buying a CWC diver - either the RN or SBS. Has anyone got any experience/knowldge re these?

I've had an Omega automatic for years but now need something that doesn't mind being bashed about a bit. Will the CWC last for ever, pretty much? Will it need servicing? I've read that the movements are ETA and very good. Presumably the accuracy is ok? What about battery life?

Presumably the black coating on the SBS won't wear off?

Any advice very gratefully received...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi ya,

They're sturdy watches, the pvd coating will wear off eventually. The movements are pretty good and reliable. Servicing wont be to expensive compared to Omega.

Regs

Bry


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I like my R.N quartz model, a solid sturdy watch that I wear to work where it takes any knocks in it's stride. Obviously very accurate being a quartz. Out of the many watches I own this has my favourite (non chrono) dial styles, very legible.

Not heard of any problems on the forums be it quartz or the auto model. Battery life must be quite good as mine still going strong after a couple of years, having bought it second hand with no knowledge of when the battery was last replaced.

Only down side for some, would be the fixed spring bars, limiting the strap choices to NATO and the like, or one of the few open ended straps on the market, not that they would look right in my opinion h34r: Of course the fix bars along with a NATO strap mean you could never have it drop off your wrist :cry2:

If you get one, I'm sure you will not be disappointed 

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine is now 12 years old (although I`ve only owned it since 2007), it`s still going strong & IMO they a greatly underated superb watches...

*CWC Royal Navy Divers, ETA 955.121 7 jewels, issued 1997.*










I`ve had it on a number of different straps, including (what I gather is the correct) grey Nato...










This light grey nato style...










& this black Nato which IMHO seems to suit it rather well B)


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.

That's a fantastic looking watch, want one even more now. Still undecided re SBS/RN.

I suppose the battery life indicator mentioned in the blurb is a faltering second hand type deal? I've also read conflicting reports about the lume but it generally seems pretty good.

Do many Navy divers actually wear them or do they sell them and buy a G-shock or similar?

cheers

Matt


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

they shouldnt sell them as if its issued your supposed to give it back...

i wouldnt hesitate if you like it, imho its one of the clearest dials to read in any light

the dateless which looks better is cheaper as well, i prefer the all black

you can allways pass it on if you change you mind :blink:


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure you can get the dateless in the black finish - it doesn't appear on the CWC website.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

matt999 said:


> Not sure you can get the dateless in the black finish - it doesn't appear on the CWC website.


I`ve never seen or heard of a dateless version in black, shame really as it would be rather cool B)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> matt999 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure you can get the dateless in the black finish - it doesn't appear on the CWC website.
> ...


Shouldn't be too difficult to manage, if you can get your hands on one of each. Just swap hands, dial and movement between the two cases. Too pricey an experiment for me, but I've thought of it many times. 

Later,

William


----------

